

Bitcoin Bounties - dave1010uk
http://bitcoinbounties.com/

======
gwern
Some examples or demos would be good...

"A page asking me for bitcoins? Why, of course I will send it some!"

------
wladimir
Cool. This is actually a good use of bitcoin. And I like how it directly links
to github.

------
phasevar
Nice! Bring on the problem codes! :-)

